# Super Blue Auratus



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I am thinking about making these my starter frogs. I will be setting up a system in the next week or two but I have a bunch of questions. 

Are there blood lines for the "super blue"? 
Who has got them? 
What time line is sufficient for a new terrarium to settle? 
and of course... How much do they cost?


I was thinking that repticon in MD might lure some vendors into the area and increase my chances of local pick up. It also gives me 2 months to let my terrarium settle out before I introduce frogs. 

-B


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I have not had any super blues in my lifetime. However, I have been out of the hobby for a number of years and was looking into getting super blues as my new frogs. I will just share what I have been told by a well known breeder. Super Blues are very beautiful and some people on this forum state that their frog is quite bold. However, after talking to the breeder it seems that they are not as bold as other auratus frogs. I was told that they will come out some but spend most of their time hiding. Needless to say, since I am going to have just one big display, that description didn't fit my "wants" for my new frogs. So, in the end I went with another auratus that is similar (not as blue) that is much more bold and active. There are lots of things to think about when picking your first frog  It is kind of like buying a house, you have to make compromises at times ha-ha. Tell us more about the system you are going to set-up


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

Overall im happy with mine (i have a group of 6). some some in the group are bolder than others, each has its own personality. one thing i do like is that the patterning is way different on each one, i know which frog it is and the personality each one has, its easy to differentiate. where other frogs, its tougher to tell which is which. 4 of the 6 got to be fairly bold, had them in the tank for probably 8 months now, i did a little replanting though and it shook them up pretty bad. they went right back to hiding....
derek


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

DKOOISTRA said:


> Overall im happy with mine (i have a group of 6). some some in the group are bolder than others, each has its own personality. one thing i do like is that the patterning is way different on each one, i know which frog it is and the personality each one has, its easy to differentiate. where other frogs, its tougher to tell which is which. 4 of the 6 got to be fairly bold, had them in the tank for probably 8 months now, i did a little replanting though and it shook them up pretty bad. they went right back to hiding....
> derek


I was looking for a group of 6-8 but I went with the El Cope (turquoise and bronze). They have the same color variability, except they don't get the deep blues. I was a little sad by that because sometimes the super blues have a purple hue, which I REALLY liked. The color variation was one important factor for me. Just like you said, you can easily tell it is a different frog  Yes, the patterns are always different but color variation is a much faster way to recognize differences  The bad thing about dart frogs is that you can't go wrong with what you get


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

jeeperrs said:


> I have not had any super blues in my lifetime. However, I have been out of the hobby for a number of years and was looking into getting super blues as my new frogs. I will just share what I have been told by a well known breeder. Super Blues are very beautiful and some people on this forum state that their frog is quite bold. However, after talking to the breeder it seems that they are not as bold as other auratus frogs. I was told that they will come out some but spend most of their time hiding. Needless to say, since I am going to have just one big display, that description didn't fit my "wants" for my new frogs. So, in the end I went with another auratus that is similar (not as blue) that is much more bold and active. There are lots of things to think about when picking your first frog  It is kind of like buying a house, you have to make compromises at times ha-ha. Tell us more about the system you are going to set-up


I have an enormous amount of aquariums at my disposal. So i have been up in the air about what I was going to build . Right now I am set on a 110 gallon tank. I like the extra height so I can make the false bottom a good size. 

-B


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I have four super blue auratus that are Adam Butt line and I bought them from black jungle. I have had them for 7 months and they are about 10 months ootw. 
They show two basic color varieties... one with narroe areas of blue and one with broader areas of turquise... the same turquoise seen on "el cope" or "turquoise and bronze" auratus.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Also this... they are very bold when fod is around and, like many dart frogs, come out in the open when I open the tank lid because they are waiting for food.
I culture springtails on treefern panels, feeding fish food. I just take a treefern panel out of the culture and put it into the tank... this provides the frogs with a whole day of hunting.
YouTube - super blue auratus


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great idea with the tree fern. I'm going to give that a try.

I have 4 juvies. 2 are bold and 2 are shy. All are beautiful.


----------

